# Self Sufficiency



## landpirate (Jun 4, 2014)

landpirate submitted a new file to the downloads area:

Self Sufficiency - information on various aspects of living in a self sufficient way



> This guide covers many aspects of self sufficiency including planting schemes for growing food, shelter, foraging and water collection.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------

